# Why won't KDP send books to Canada ?



## judosely91 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello,
I have published through KDP in the past with no problems. I have a new book and KDP won't send my order of author's books to Canada. Since when? There is apparently KDP Canada, but when I click the link it goes to .com and not .ca. I need these books for Christmas sales and I cannot find an email address or phone number to contact customer service directly (they used to have email contact).
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't know if this is still the case, but since you are having an issue it might be. Your best bet is to contact KDP and ask. 

Non-essentials aren't leaving the US and entering Canada, and this includes our author copies. And I just read we are keeping the border closed to the US for the foreseeable future, so I don't know when we'll be able to move our books again. 

But again. Verify with KDP, as they absolutely weren't shipping author copies here in the summer due to covid.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Even though there is a printer in Bolton, Ont KDP has still not set up Author Copies for Canada. I'm not sure why. 

Your best bet is to order regular copies. For one, you'll get them faster anyway as Author Copies are low priority for Amz. You could also temporarily drop your price and get them cheaper and use Prime if you have it. Prime isn't eligible for Author Copies.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Ran into the same problem and it turns out it's a Covid issue. After some digging, I found this:

https://www.kdpcommunity.com/s/article/UPDATE-ON-COVID-19-IMPACT?language=en_US


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sever Bronny said:


> Ran into the same problem and it turns out it's a Covid issue. After some digging, I found this:
> 
> https://www.kdpcommunity.com/s/article/UPDATE-ON-COVID-19-IMPACT?language=en_US


Except this was going on before Covid. Canadian paperback reporting and the printer started in Oct 2019.


----------



## Some Random Guy (Jan 16, 2016)

This, folks, is why you don't hang your hat on KDP print exclusively. I've been getting author copies from IngramSpark in the US across the Canadian border all year long, the last time two weeks ago. If you're serious about being an independent publisher, get yourselves out of the KDP ecosystem and into the real world.

_Edited for offensive content. Drop me a PM if you have any questions. - Becca_


----------

